# Climbing Treestand ?



## run68bone (May 8, 2020)

New to Georgia hunting, I've used Ladder Stands and Hang ons but from the trees down here I see I need to get a Climber. Looking for advice for a light climber for a big guy. Thanks for all you help and suggestions.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (May 8, 2020)

Check out Summits.


----------



## shdw633 (May 8, 2020)

It just depends on if you are looking for truly light weight or comfort.  Not sure that you can have both.  Comfort, you need to look at Summit Vipers or if you are a really big man, like me at 280 lbs, Summit Goliath is hard to beat.  If you are looking for lightweight, then Lone Wolf Assault, nearly 7 pounds lighter but not as comfortable as a Summit.  Want even less weight then X-stand sit and climb at a little over 12 pounds.  I personally have the Viper, Goliath, Tree Lounge, Gunslinger and X-stand and my go to stand is the Goliath on almost every trip.


----------



## shdw633 (May 9, 2020)

https://www.gon.com/classifieds/hunting-gear/summit-titan-11

Good price, another great stand for a big man


----------



## jbarron (May 10, 2020)

Summit Goliath for me too...  6'4" 280.  

I'm 60 now and prefer the climber to my ladder stands for comfort.


----------



## DougB (May 12, 2020)

After doing this for 55+ years, here’s my opinion. 1. Light weight is best if you’re changing locations frequently.  2. Get something comfortable.  The longer you stay in the woods, and the less you move, the higher your success. 3. Make sure your climber locks into the tree well and is easy to use/adjust.  I have a Gunslinger that is not light (26 lbs) but is the most comfortable thing I have found.  It faces the tree, and I find that you are much less likely to be seen.  Also gives you s steady rest for shooting.  Good luck.


----------



## antharper (May 13, 2020)

Gunslinger for me also , I have a pretty good selection and I find myself sitting in my gunslinger most of the time . I’d suggest finding a friend or someone that hunts and try some , the gunslinger is heavy and awkward to carry but worth it to me ! Very safe also !


----------



## JohnK (Aug 10, 2020)

I like my Treewalker but when I looked for a link .they say sold out. I've had all the stands recommended above and all are good....I just like the Treewalker more, a lot more.


----------



## NickDeer (Aug 11, 2020)

Summits all day. I got the Viper SD but i wish I would have gotten a bigger one just because of my height. Find a summit if you can.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 15, 2020)

antharper said:


> Gunslinger for me also , I have a pretty good selection and I find myself sitting in my gunslinger most of the time . I’d suggest finding a friend or someone that hunts and try some , the gunslinger is heavy and awkward to carry but worth it to me ! Very safe also !


Do you fold up the foot climber before putting it all together and carrying it? If not it carries much better if you do


----------



## ChidJ (Aug 15, 2020)

I don’t have a ton of experience but my Lone Wolf climber is pretty light but will hold 350 lbs, allegedly. It’s also a lot more quiet than a few of the tree stands my buddies use (I mean to say it’s not so clangy, if that makes sense). I’m about 250 and I haul a gun and a pack up with me most days so weight is probably getting close to 300. Always felt solid. I think the weight of the stand is about 15 lbs. That being said, the minimalist seat is not very comfortable. After about 2.5 hours, my behind needs a break. I may try out their bigger seat this year and just endure the extra pack weight


----------



## Slewfoot (Aug 30, 2020)

Summit Viper all day long.   I have used many brands since 1985 and that is my favorite.   Safe and comfy enough.


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 6, 2020)

The only choice is a summit.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 6, 2020)

API grand slam supreme.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 13, 2021)

Summit and face the tree for me.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jan 14, 2021)

Summit Goliath if over 250, I'm 6'2 235 & viper fine, my favorite is a Api bottom & Viper top, lol, have 3 Vipers + the combo


----------

